# Spielberg Remaking "West Side Story"



## Billy_Kinetta (Jan 25, 2018)

Why?  Does he think he can make it better?

It’s Official: Steven Spielberg is Remaking “West Side Story,” Pro-Forma Casting Call Goes Out for Leads


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 25, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Why?  Does he think he can make it better?
> 
> It’s Official: Steven Spielberg is Remaking “West Side Story,” Pro-Forma Casting Call Goes Out for Leads


light sabers?


Seriously...

Spielberg doing a musical?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jan 25, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Why?  Does he think he can make it better?
> 
> It’s Official: Steven Spielberg is Remaking “West Side Story,” Pro-Forma Casting Call Goes Out for Leads


Well Starwars did a remake of A New Hope IV with Force Awakens but Luke goes to sleep VII. Why not reboot West Side Story where one group of whites, who didn't get privilege goes after another group of whites who did have privilege.  Cant use Blacks and Latinos as that would be stereotypical and Steven sure doesn't want to deal with that?


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jan 25, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Why?  Does he think he can make it better?
> 
> It’s Official: Steven Spielberg is Remaking “West Side Story,” Pro-Forma Casting Call Goes Out for Leads


/----/ All of the budding screenwriters can't come up with an original idea?


----------



## Windparadox (Jan 25, 2018)

`
He wants to make it a politically correct version.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jan 25, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Why?  Does he think he can make it better?
> ...


Well with the PC crowd you cant come up with an original idea, that would be racist...


----------



## mdk (Jan 25, 2018)

I hope it’s as good as the _Footloose_ remake.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jan 25, 2018)

*It was the Sharks (Puerto Ricans) vs Jets(Anglos) in the 1950's version.
Who would the gangs be in a modern remake?
Does NYC still have a gang problem?*


----------



## mdk (Jan 25, 2018)

I’ll likely watch it, but I am wary b/c the original is pretty damn good.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 25, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *It was the Sharks (Puerto Ricans) vs Jets(Anglos) in the 1950's version.
> Who would the gangs be in a modern remake?
> Does NYC still have a gang problem?*





TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Who would the gangs be in a modern remake?



Democrats vs Repulicans?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 25, 2018)

mdk said:


> I’ll likely watch it, but I am wary b/c the original is pretty damn good.



I didn't think so.

Couldn't get my head around gang members in a rumble, doing ballet


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jan 25, 2018)

mdk said:


> I hope it’s as good as the _Footloose_ remake.


/----/ Maybe Robert Wagner can play Tony,  marry Maria, knock her up and drown her. He has the experience.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jan 25, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *It was the Sharks (Puerto Ricans) vs Jets(Anglos) in the 1950's version.
> Who would the gangs be in a modern remake?
> Does NYC still have a gang problem?*


/----/ How about MS13 vs the FBI


----------



## mdk (Jan 25, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > I’ll likely watch it, but I am wary b/c the original is pretty damn good.
> ...



Boy, boy, crazy boy, 
Get cool, boy!


----------



## mdk (Jan 25, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > *It was the Sharks (Puerto Ricans) vs Jets(Anglos) in the 1950's version.
> ...



The DOJ are gonna have their way. Tonight. 

lol


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jan 25, 2018)

*There is a real cultural divide

The Democrats have MS-13, Crips and Bloods

Those eeeevil Republicans have the Boy Scouts, National Honor Society and Little League Baseball.*


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jan 25, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *There is a real cultural divide
> 
> The Democrats have MS-13, Crips and Bloods
> 
> Those eeeevil Republicans have the Boy Scouts, National Honor Society and Little League Baseball.*


I heard it will be an all male cast, with the boys being played by boys, and the girls will be played by boys with boobs. Bruce Jenner will be leading Lady since HE won the woman of the year award...


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jan 25, 2018)

andaronjim said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > *There is a real cultural divide
> ...



Who will sing "I Feel Pretty"


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jan 25, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...


Bradley Manning?


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jan 25, 2018)

andaronjim said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



*Chelsea Manning will sing "I feel pretty crazy"
He was the most popular guy in prison.*


----------



## WillMunny (Jan 26, 2018)

Let me guess, Spielberg will pedophiliously insert the most annoying small children imaginable, giving them far more mugging screen time than the story requires.  Spielberg is to young children what Tarantino is to _adult  _women's feet.  Even worse, has any movie maker conjured up more annoying, grating, sappy, stomach-clenching, puerile child characters than Spielberg?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jan 26, 2018)

WillMunny said:


> Let me guess, Spielberg will pedophiliously insert the most annoying small children imaginable, giving them far more mugging screen time than the story requires.  Spielberg is to young children what Tarantino is to _adult  _women's feet.  Even worse, has any movie maker conjured up more annoying, grating, sappy, stomach-clenching, puerile child characters than Spielberg?


Yeah and for shits and giggle, a cameo of ET riding his bike through the street, when Chasity Bono with a beard beats him up and takes the bike...Nothing like a little thuggery for those illegal aliens.


----------



## independent minded (Aug 22, 2018)

Windparadox said:


> `
> He wants to make it a politically correct version.



That's part of the problem.  He wants to make it both a politically *and* socially correct version.


----------



## independent minded (Aug 22, 2018)

WillMunny said:


> Let me guess, Spielberg will pedophiliously insert the most annoying small children imaginable, giving them far more mugging screen time than the story requires.  Spielberg is to young children what Tarantino is to _adult  _women's feet.  Even worse, has any movie maker conjured up more annoying, grating, sappy, stomach-clenching, puerile child characters than Spielberg?


 
I have to disagree with you somewhat here, WillMunny.  Steve Spielberg has done some really good movies (although not all of the movies he's done are good), but it's agreed that the film _West Side Story _ is a special classic that should *definitely* be left alone.


----------



## independent minded (Aug 22, 2018)

What I find the most worrisome about the planned re-make of the 1961 film version of _West Side Story  _by Steve Spielberg and Tony Kushner is the possibility that when the re-make of WSS comes out, the people who never saw the original 1961 film version will think of the re-make of West Side Story as the movie, which could very well result in the original film version either going down into the dustbin of history, *or* being totally suppressed and never, ever being available again, especially in revival movie theatres.  

Having said all of the above, I believe that the *best* way to introduce the film _West Side_ _Story_  to today's younger generations is to have more frequent national re-releases in selected movie theatres, and/or in revival theatres,  nation-wide.


----------



## sartre play (Aug 22, 2018)

A remake could be great, but how could they ever improve on the sound track?


----------



## independent minded (Aug 23, 2018)

sartre play said:


> A remake could be great, but how could they ever improve on the sound track?


 
The soundtrack is an equally important part of the film version of West Side Story.  There's no way it could be improved upon.  I don't think that a re-make of this classic movie-musical...*period*, would work.  Steve Spielberg and Tony Kushner would do well to cut their losses and give up on the re-make of the film _West Side Story_ while they're behind, if one gets the drift.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 23, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *It was the Sharks (Puerto Ricans) vs Jets(Anglos) in the 1950's version.
> Who would the gangs be in a modern remake?
> Does NYC still have a gang problem?*


The Jets will have to be black.   Eliminate whites from present day NYC.


----------



## independent minded (Aug 23, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > *It was the Sharks (Puerto Ricans) vs Jets(Anglos) in the 1950's version.
> ...



I simply cannot see *how* a re-make of the 1961 film version of _West Side Story_  would work, no matter *who* it's re-made by.  That's *my* take on it.


----------



## skye (Aug 24, 2018)

Spielberg is a fucking moron

Please GOD punish him and their like!

Please do


----------



## fncceo (Aug 24, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Why?  Does he think he can make it better?
> ...



'West Side Story' wasn't an original idea.


----------



## fncceo (Aug 24, 2018)

skye said:


> Please GOD punish him and their like!



I hope you mean producers and not Jews.


----------



## skye (Aug 24, 2018)

fncceo said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Please GOD punish him and their like!
> ...




I don't know

I mean all the 

scum'

you know

they will pay

yes?


----------



## skye (Aug 24, 2018)

and yes

I hate Spielberg

ok?


I could say so much more


but I will only say I hate scum Spielberg


----------



## fncceo (Aug 24, 2018)

skye said:


> and yes
> 
> I hate Spielberg
> 
> ...



Pretty sure you've said enough.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 24, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Why?  Does he think he can make it better?
> 
> It’s Official: Steven Spielberg is Remaking “West Side Story,” Pro-Forma Casting Call Goes Out for Leads




That's bullshit, missed this one... One of the movies that should never be remade

.


----------



## fncceo (Aug 24, 2018)

'West Side Story' is a remake of a remake.


----------



## independent minded (Sep 19, 2020)

sartre play said:


> A remake could be great, but how could they ever improve on the sound track?


Frankly, I don't think that a reboot/remake of the *original* 1961 film version of _West Side Story_ is necessary, plus there's no way in which the soundtrack could be improved upon, either.  This great golden oldie-but-keeper of a classic movie-musical is what it is, and it should've been left alone.


----------



## independent minded (Sep 19, 2020)

bear513 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Why?  Does he think he can make it better?
> ...


Most remakes of older classic films come out rather dreadful, anyhow.  Frankly, I do *not *see how a reboot/remake of the *original* 1961 film version of _West Side Story_, by *anybody,* including Steven Spielberg, could or would be any exception to that.


----------



## HenryBHough (Sep 19, 2020)

Windparadox said:


> `
> He wants to make it a politically correct version.




Sad but quite probably true.

Straight to PBS - no point in even trying in theaters.

Then what?

Remember "I am Curious (yellow)"?
Look forward to "I am Curious (pink)".

or....."pink-pink"  A love story involving a homosexual Communist and his/her/its tractor.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Sep 20, 2020)

Windparadox said:


> `
> He wants to make it a politically correct version.



True.  He said in an interview that was a primary goal.

I predict flop city.


----------



## whitehall (Sep 20, 2020)

Maybe Spielberg can update the 50's musical gangs to heroin addicts, coke heads and drive by shootings. Wouldn't that be entertaining?


----------



## harmonica (Sep 21, 2020)

..it will be anti-cop--and pro-violent gang crap


----------



## independent minded (Sep 21, 2020)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Windparadox said:
> 
> 
> > `
> ...


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Sep 21, 2020)

independent minded said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Windparadox said:
> ...



I would never try to stop it, nor do I expect to see it.  Not a boycott, just no interest.

Some reboots are great.  Battlestar Galactica was far superior to the original series.

They haven't gotten DUNE right yet, hence the upcoming remake.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 21, 2020)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Why?  Does he think he can make it better?
> 
> It’s Official: Steven Spielberg is Remaking “West Side Story,” Pro-Forma Casting Call Goes Out for Leads



Maria will be a Latina transgender


----------

